# Dedicated circuit for furnace?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Does my furnace need to be on a dedicated circuit?
Can I pigtail 2 to 1 inside the panel and squeeze by?
I REALLY don't want to buy and install a new, bigger panel if I can avoid it.

Thanks!

DM


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Here in Ontario you need a separate curcuit. Can you not purchase a mini (dual) breaker?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I already did that.... I'm out of room... #@!#@[email protected]#!#@

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How about the well pump? I could add a junction box and share a breaker with that, couldn't I?
THAT could save my @$$....

DM


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

If it's a central unit, it must be on it's own circuit. You should look for other items to combine if possible...unless you use exception #2 below (the permanent AC and furnace shouldn't both be running at the same time, hence the exception). If you do this, make sure of the ratings of both appliances to find the best way to install it.



2008 NEC:

422.12 Central Heating Equipment. Central heating equipment other than fixed electric space-heating equipment shall be supplied by an individual branch circuit.


_Exception No. 1: Auxiliary equipment, such as a pump, valve, humidifier, or electrostatic air cleaner directly associated with the heating equipment, shall be permitted to be connected to the same branch circuit._ 

_Exception No. 2: Permanently connected air-conditioning equipment shall be permitted to be connected to the same branch circuit._


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

OK to add the well pump to a 15a line?

DM


----------



## williswires (Jul 21, 2008)

What size/rating pump? You said "add"...what else is on the circuit?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I would add it with a smaller circuit, like maybe lights or something. You might have one circuit for a single light in the hall, or something, that is totally underused. 

My panel is full, so I usually add stuff to lighting circuits. I want to upgrade eventually though.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I was thinking of one 15a circuit for smoke detectors, overhead lights in 3 or 4 rooms and the pump.

That should be OK, yes?

DM


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

I would not want anything else connected to my well pump circuit. :no:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DM, you are just putting in the furnace and you are tapped out as far as circuits go? Sounds like you need a bigger panel. Just think how many other circuits you might need and consider putting in something like a 40 circuit panel and be done with it.

why bother with playing around with bundling circuits and half sized breakers at this point?


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

It's more fun that way. If a breaker goes out, the fridge stops working, the light in the basement stairs stops working, the garage door stops working, the kids room goes dark and you hear the kids yelling because the closet monster is out, the kitchen blender goes out and the wife gets mad, and the sump pump stops - all because you went to plug in a blackberry charger. 

I'm guilty of this myself, but I plan to upgrade. It's getting bad lol.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

One of the 1st things I did at this house was toss a 100a sub off the main panel


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

Most of us are probably guilty of doing this,, we add something to a circuit not knowing how much is already on it. We can only hope the breaker will trip before the danger happens, and damn if we don't get upset to have to go reset the breaker, forgetting for a moment that it was a good thing to happen. we all need to get out the pad and pen and actually do the math for how much each breaker is drawing. I'm not throwing a rock, I plead guilty.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

ya but DM admits he is still building his house. If he is still building, chances are he is not done running power. If he is already out of circuit space, it would seem now would be the time to install a larger panel.

In todays world, I see little reason for installing anything less than a 32+ circuit panel. They aren't that expensive and it surely helps in the future.

In fact, it wouldn't hurt if a person designed their installation so they would have room to set another panel immediately below their main panel even if it was only a feed through from the main panel. That way, it would simply be adding more circuits to whatever main is in the panel above. All it would take is some planning on height, if the main panel is a bottom fed panel making it not a bottom fed panel, running of the branch circuits, and making sure you don't put something else in the way. that way, even if you don't put the panel in now, it is a piece of cake to do in the future.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not concerned about overloading any circuits. It's simply having room for required circuits. 
There IS a 220v breaker that is not in use...... I may just pull it out and yank the line. That'll give me 2 more spaces.
Didn't really want to, but I can't afford another panel. 
I can't afford !#!$#@!ing $40.00 apiece for THREE AFCI's either, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey nap... you gotta spare subpanel laying around? lol

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

DangerMouse said:


> Hey nap... you gotta spare subpanel laying around? lol
> 
> DM


that's actually kind of funny. There is a guy a block over that has kind of a continual yard sale. Last time I drove by he had a fairly large panel setting in his yard. I was going to stop and take a look but as always, when I am going anywhere, it seems I am already late.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*sigh* story of my life....

DM


----------

